# New Ricoh "gel" system vs Epson Sub Systems



## GSSATerry (Feb 29, 2008)

Does anyone know or have the new Ricoh Sublimation system? It uses a "gel" ink??

How do you compare the Ricoh system to the Epson and bulk ink delivery systems?

Any pros or cons?

I understand Sublimation but just have not ben able to make it to a show to see each system and the Ricoh is fairly new.

Thank you in advance!

Terry


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

do a search on the forum for ricoh gx7000 there are several threads on it...I have it...use it...and prefer it to the Epson...


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I would guess Epson bulk delivery systems have been the main reason people get out of dye sublimation. The simply fact of trying to move ink via gravity uphill makes no sense. They are extremly problematic and we spent more time and money trying to get all colors printing then we did making products. On the flip side the Epson 4800 and the 9800 series are work horses that have very few issues due to using cartridges verus bulk systems. I believe there are two stages to learning dye sublimation. First is finding a system that works regardless of cost of the ink/gel in which the Ricoh seems to fit well. Once you have some experience and your business increases then may become time to step into a format that greatly reduces your cost of ink. Good luck with your business -


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

Ricoh gx 7000 is a waste of money if you want your printer to work longer than 2 years don't get a ricin gx 7000. Mine just died on me it was purchased march 2010 stopped working last week power light comes on for a second and that's it. Would not recommend this printer unless you have money to waste.


----------



## davewillsave (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a Ricoh gx3300. I run sawgrass sublimation ink. The ink works fine, and runs through the printer without issue. The images look great on the substrate. The clarity of images incredible.

The only challenge is that the ink is expensive to buy, and your cost to print on a substrate is high.


----------

